# Growing NATO Interest in the Arctic



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2009)

From a 29 Jan 09 speech by the Sec-Gen:


> ....Responding to the changing environment, several Arctic Rim countries are strengthening their capabilities, and military activity in the High North region has been steadily increasing. It is understandable, and fully legitimate, for Allied nations to ask how we should approach, as an Alliance, but also as an international community, the military aspects of the High North .... Should NATO, as an organisation, as an Alliance, discuss the possibility of stepping up its focus in the region? And if so, what form should this take? It might be worthwhile conducting practice search and rescue operations, or even disaster relief exercises, addressing some of the possible scenarios I mentioned earlier and to acquaint the relevant staffs and personnel with the unique challenges presented by the Arctic conditions....





> ....If the most appropriate role for NATO in the High North is as part of a “comprehensive approach”, involving other players like the Arctic Council and the EU, then we will need a better understanding of what is already happening, and what is likely to happen in the future. NATO should continue to monitor the developments, upgrade our knowledge and look for opportunities in our day to day business....





> ....I would like to add a note of caution. The indivisibility of the security of Allies has always been a core principle of NATO. And it’s a principle we ignore at our peril. Clearly, the High North is a region that is of strategic interest to the Alliance. But so are the Baltic Sea, the Black Sea, and the Mediterranean. There are many regions -- but there is only one NATO. And we must ensure that, as we look today at the High North, and perhaps in the future at other regions, we do not get drawn down the path of regionalisation – because that is the path to fragmentation.  And that is a path we must avoid at all costs....



(A bit) more in the news release and agenda for the forum in Iceland (.pdf)


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2009)

Would this renew plans/ideas of putting a Bn into Gander?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Would this renew plans/ideas of putting a Bn into Gander?



Thought is was Goose Bay


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Thought is was Goose Bay



You are indeed correct........Labradourians may not like the connotations of being _________________ies.    ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2009)

You beat me to it, GW - archive.org is my newest friend....

*Conservatives to boost military in Atlantic Canada*
New ships, personnel for navy in Halifax, soldiers at Goose Bay and Gagetown, planes and crew at Greenwood
Party news release, 15 January 2006
Archive.org link


> ....Under the “Canada First” plan, a Conservative government will:
> * Improve the Atlantic Fleet by purchasing two new replenishment ships, a new transport ship, and frigate and submarine upgrades. A program to replace the existing frigates and destroyers will also be initiated.
> * Increase naval personnel in Nova Scotia by 1,000 regular forces to meet new Atlantic fleet crew requirements and to bring existing establishments up to full strength at CFB Halifax.
> * Increase army personnel in New Brunswick by recruiting, training, and equipping 500 new regular forces for CFB Gagetown and improve base infrastructure.
> ...




And here's another (Arctic?) blast from the past:


> ....Harper promised to significantly enhance Canada’s military presence in the Arctic, as part of an overall “Canada First” defence strategy. A Conservative government will:
> * Station three new armed naval heavy icebreakers, to be made in Canada, in the area of Iqaluit, which will include 500 regular force personnel for crews and support and will be capable of carrying troops;
> * Build a new military/civilian deep-water docking facility in the Iqaluit area;
> * Establish a new Arctic National Sensor System for northern waters, which will include underwater surveillance technologies such as listening posts to monitor foreign submarines and ships;
> ...



_- edited to add second old news release -_


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2009)

As for the 100 pers Regular Force Component of the DOU Team, haven't seen any new postings here (yet).


----------



## Red Hackle (29 Jan 2009)

A good time to bring back the Black Watch.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Jan 2009)

But wouldn't they find the Kilts cold and drafty up there? 

But seriously, yes, this could be an opportunity to re-activate one of several Units that were messed with in the past.


----------



## Red Hackle (29 Jan 2009)

The Black Watch was specialized in winter warfare with very successful ex's in Norway and Canada.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> As for the 100 pers Regular Force Component of the DOU Team, haven't seen any new postings here (yet).


Okay, I've killed myself searching, what's DOU? And how can one become a member (if it's something 'k00l', like knife fighters, or pirates).


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2009)

Perhaps this NATO statement is in response to US National Security Presidential Directive-66, seen here, in which then-President Bush floated the 'regionally divisive' prospect of cooperation among the eight Arctic nations, to the exclusion of NATO and/or the European Union.


----------



## geo (29 Jan 2009)

Setting up a Bn of Infantry and a Sqn of Drones in Happy Valley sounds dandy in theory BUT, when you get down to it, a lot of people will have a problem with being REALLY DEEP in the boondocks.  It's not like you can jump into a car & be in a big city within 4 hours.

Still struggling to "grow" the CF.
I expect that, with the current economic situation, it'll help keep troops in and at long last, we'll be able to fill those empty slots at long last.... problem, will we have enough kit to have the units training at the same time ?


----------



## MarkOttawa (29 Jan 2009)

Meanwhile Russians look ready to make extensive maritime claims (though not conflictiing with ours, as far as I can see):

Russia Unveils Aggressive Arctic Plans (nice maps, one interactive)
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,604338,00.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

